# LA PD shoot homeless man



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Video shows Los Angeles police shooting homeless man dead

This is going to take a lot of investigation.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

No sh!t.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Hopefully the LAPD have body cams to help clear this up... one way or another.

Again, when you resist, fight and become non-compliant... bad things happen. On the street is not the place to fight with officers.... save that for the courtroom. Just do what your told for everyone's safety. You can always state your case in the courtroom if you feel you've been wronged.

Nothing good EVER comes from fighting with the police or becoming aggressive towards them.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Hopefully the LAPD have body cams to help clear this up... one way or another.
> 
> Again, when you resist, fight and become non-compliant... bad things happen. On the street is not the place to fight with officers.... save that for the courtroom. Just do what your told for everyone's safety. You can always state your case in the courtroom if you feel you've been wronged.
> 
> Nothing good EVER comes from fighting with the police or becoming aggressive towards them.


I agree, but it is a slightly different proposition for a homeless guy who KNOWS he will lose everything he has if he goes to the station - he'll be thrown back on the street again afterwards with less than nothing. I can see why he would resist....


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

That's why a lot of criminals fight too... they know they either have warrants or are going away for a long time (due to priors), so what do they have to lose... might as well try to get away or go for a Cops gun to shoot his way out.

We've seen what happens when people try that crap.... they didn't get very far, did they?

Sometimes, people actually bring things down on themselves.... be nice if more people actually owned some responsibility for their actions... instead of dumping blame on others.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> I agree, but it is a slightly different proposition for a homeless guy who KNOWS he will lose everything he has if he goes to the station - he'll be thrown back on the street again afterwards with less than nothing. I can see why he would resist....


There's always another shopping cart just down the road at the supermarket.
Two dumpster dives , life's back to normal.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> There's always another shopping cart just down the road at the supermarket.
> Two dumpster dives , life's back to normal.


You'd be amazed at how possessive they are about their "stuff," even though it sounds easy to replace.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I wonder ifAl Sharpton shows and the Labor Unions and the democratic clubs organize Bus Tours to burn and loot the streets, stores and homes in LA?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> You'd be amazed at how possessive they are about their "stuff," even though it sounds easy to replace.


How did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> How did you come to this conclusion?


By watching some of the over-abundance of our local homeless in Newport, RI (Yes, we have a disproportionately high number here, despite the weather) and talking to the people that run the local shelter.

I'm a liberal - I give a sh!t.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> By watching some of the over-abundance of our local homeless in Newport, RI (Yes, we have a disproportionately high number here, despite the weather) and talking to the people that run the local shelter.
> 
> I'm a liberal - I give a sh!t.


Glad to hear,

I am glad it was not from experience.

On my travels through R Island, I took many photos.

Glad this is not you !


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Glad to hear,
> 
> I am glad it was not from experience.
> 
> ...


So am I.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Liberals don't give a sh!t. They just say they do b/c it is popular and they think it makes them sound good, but we all know.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> I agree, but it is a slightly different proposition for a homeless guy who KNOWS he will lose everything he has if he goes to the station - he'll be thrown back on the street again afterwards with less than nothing. I can see why he would resist....


Everybody wants to 'keep what they got', homeless or mansion owner. The rich guy has alternative means of hanging on to it, the street guy has no way that has a chance of working. Both guys will try.

[We are all of us much more alike than we are different.]


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Liberals don't give a sh!t. They just say they do b/c it is popular and they think it makes them sound good, but we all know.


And anarchists thump their chests and grunt for the same reason, while not giving any sh!ts about anyone but themselves?

Geez, GC - get a grip.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I was going to say you're not a typical liberal, but perhaps you are. You are just too willing to jump to so many conclusions based on emotion alone.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I was going to say you're not a typical liberal, but perhaps you are. You are just too willing to jump to so many conclusions based on emotion alone.


Based on a blanket statement like yours up ^^^ there - Yes.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I was kidding with you, dude. Speaking of getting a grip. SMFH


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I was kidding with you, dude. Speaking of getting a grip. SMFH


Then FFS add a smiley face or a sarcasm alert or something.... Like this - 

That way I know you're at least partly not serious. It's like smiling when you tell a joke - people understand what you're doing. If I call my brother an arsehole to his face, he doesn't mind as long as I smile - if I do it without smiling he knows I'm pissed.

It's hard enough to gauge "tone" in here as it is - help us out a little.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Then FFS add a smiley face or a sarcasm alert or something.... Like this -
> 
> That way I know you're at least partly not serious. It's like smiling when you tell a joke - people understand what you're doing. If I call my brother an arsehole to his face, he doesn't mind as long as I smile - if I do it without smiling he knows I'm pissed.
> 
> It's hard enough to gauge "tone" in here as it is - help us out a little.


Or, end your statements with "bless his heart" or "God bless him".

Example: He's the stupidest SOB that ever breathed our common air. God Bless him. He's only got 2 things working against him: Heredity and environment. Bless his heart.

That always worked when I was growing up.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Then FFS add a smiley face or a sarcasm alert or something.... Like this -
> 
> That way I know you're at least partly not serious. It's like smiling when you tell a joke - people understand what you're doing. If I call my brother an arsehole to his face, he doesn't mind as long as I smile - if I do it without smiling he knows I'm pissed.
> 
> It's hard enough to gauge "tone" in here as it is - help us out a little.


I could understand that with a lot of others, but as much as you and I've bantered in here, I would have thought you'd know that kind of statement from me was not a serious one.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> Or, end your statements with "bless his heart" or "God bless him".
> 
> Example: He's the stupidest SOB that ever breathed our common air. God Bless him. He's only got 2 things working against him: Heredity and environment. Bless his heart.
> 
> That always worked when I was growing up.


From what I gather from my Southern brother, "bless his heart" is almost an insult in and of itself.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I could understand that with a lot of others, but as much as you and I've bantered in here, I would have thought you'd know that kind of statement from me was not a serious one.


Let's just say i need a hint today....


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Let's just say i need a hint today....


OK, fair enough. OK, so you're not the typical liberal...not by much.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> OK, fair enough. OK, so you're not the typical liberal...not by much.


Better...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Were they equipped with micro stamping technology on their firearms?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

denner said:


> Were they equipped with micro stamping technology on their firearms?


They'd better be... What's sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Let us digest this police called about a robbery, suspect has a violent history and police record when contacted by police starts fighting with 4 police officers get tased and continues fighting then grabs for an officers weapon ( reportly) I call that suicide by police to me.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Let us digest this police called about a robbery, suspect has a violent history and police record when contacted by police starts fighting with 4 police officers get tased and continues fighting then grabs for an officers weapon ( reportly) I call that suicide by police to me.


Good point. Lets modify/extrapolate a little, no additional facts known:
The suspect did not actually do the robbery. He knows that the violent history and the 'record' will effect the encounter. He is about to lose whatever gear he has accumulated when he is hauled away. Up until the point where he 'grabs for a cop's weapon' (does the report say he got possession of it?) is he acting differently than what any moderately desperate man might do?

My take is that the guy was acting in the way he was likely to - and the deadly force response was also predictable, maybe even inevitable. So... where's the meat?


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Both Fox and CNN get on my nerves. Try this on. They don't have a dog in the fight.

BBC News - Los Angeles police chief says homeless man grabbed for gun


----------

